# Live plants with snails



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I have some live plants in my P-tank and everytime i look in the tank, there is a damn snail alwyas on one of the "Stems" of the plant.

Are they doing any damage to the plant? If so i'll knock there ass off and throw them in the bait tank.

Let me know what you think, Thanks Mauls


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

urmmm it depends on what kinda snail they are can you discribe them or show us a picture ... that will always help ... do you see signs of snail eating on your stems ? if you do then its a problem.... if they havent done any damage it is most likely they feed on stuff that form on you glass i guss thats good butt, they can be anoying when they start to take over your tank....
then it means war... there are many diffrent kinds of snail removal methods that you can use....


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

What type of plant is it ?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I dont know what kind of snail it is, but i'll post the pics here

1.









2









And the plant is Amazon Sword, its usually on the stem or leaf, but in this one he's on the base.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As jah maan said it depends on the type of snail.As i have in all my tanks plants i am very crefull and always seach a plant for snail or snail eggs before i place it in the tank.
The best and the most natural way to get rid of them is by getting a clown loach.This fish is a snail eating machine!
I have 3 with my 8 red bellys.....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i have a clwon loach in my 55gal, but i can't put him in the piranha tank, they'd rip him up!!!

but i could always move the snails out of the tank, thre not really on my top 10 list anyways


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ooops you posted them while i was writing my reply.....

Did you buy these snails?I don't remmember their spiece but i don't believe that the clown loach will help....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i bought them along time ago

but i'll see what the clown loach will do to them!

Thanks jim


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> As jah maan said it depends on the type of snail.As i have in all my tanks plants i am very crefull and always seach a plant for snail or snail eggs before i place it in the tank.
> The best and the most natural way to get rid of them is by getting a clown loach.This fish is a snail eating machine!
> I have 3 with my 8 red bellys.....


 What size are ur clown loaches?? I have a snail problem 2!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i have one in the 55gal thats about 5" i'll put the snails in with him and see what happens


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

mauls said:


> ya i bought them along time ago
> 
> but i'll see what the clown loach will do to them!
> 
> Thanks jim


 I don't think that he will eat them....


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

those snails are apple snails, and i have never had a problem with them eating the plants that share the same tank.

btw, these snails can grow to the size of tennis balls, but i haven't seen any that size


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn Tennis ball???

Mine are pretty big now, there proly raquet ball size haha.

But for some reason they always hang around the plants. So im just gonna throw them in the 55 gal because they'll prolly have babies sooner or later, and i need the clown loach to eat the babies. i dont want 90000 snails!

Ctarry, thanks for identifying the snails, i had no idea what kind they were


----------



## druxboyz (Apr 20, 2004)

i think apple snail eggs are set out of the water on stems, so i dont think you'll be having any unless that sword plant sticks up above the water line


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i agree that these are apple snails......they can attach eggs even on the glass they don't need the plant for it.......


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

but the eggs are out of the water, if you dont want to breed them, you can just scrape the eggs off when you see them and throw them away or something.

Would a Rams Horn Snail eat live plants?

my apple snails, one is pretty huge 3.5" diameter maybe


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

A good way to get rid of snails is to put a piece of spinach or even lettuce in the tank overnight, then scoop it out in the morning and there should be quite a few snails on it. I heard you can boil the spinach first, but I don't know why. But anyway, it works good, but you may have to do it a few times. 
p.s. snails like soft-leaf plants


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

what do the eggs look like, and how big are they so i know when i see them.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

The eggs would be a big gooey mass, maybe orange. You'll know if you see it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, they do kill plants. one day i came home from school and saw a whole leaf of my amazon sword torn to shreds by those little f***ers. put them in with the bait, they will help in there


----------

